# Arrow suggestions for light poundage bow..



## Pops del Rio (Jan 28, 2008)

Alan,try Easton ST Epic 500 or 600. I use 600 on 40-45# bows ....really fly
great.


----------



## AlanR (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks PdR...will do.


----------



## fun4afew (Dec 9, 2005)

My new set up is similiar but pulling on the shy side of 45#. Trying arrows has not been fun. 
Navigator 610s group ok, but I can't get the yardage I want to out of them. Carbon Express Chetahs - out- too heavy with whatever points they have. Now trying the Lightspeed 500s going between 3 in feathers and 2 in HP vanetec vanes. I think I like the last best but... need to turn the nock more for clearance now.
Let me know what works best for you - ok - thanks!


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

You might want to look at either the gold tip 600 or 500 shafts in ultralight series these are great arrows IMHO


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Being the absolute prince of low poundage, I'd stay with a 500 spine arrow regardless of make at that poundage. They should be very stable and I would play with point weight and I wouldn't go below 100 grains on points for any reason. 
If you can't get yardage, there's nothing in the book that says you can't move your sight bar in or just learn how to hold high at distance. Shooting my 46" Barnsdale Classic X with round wheels and 9+" BH, 40# at 27 3/8" AMO draw with ACC 3-04's and 100 grain points, I have my bar all the way in and still have to hold the middle of the level in the scope on top of the paper at 80, but I hit it frequently.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

2016 easton xx75,good spine for that weight and they are cheap,so when you break a few knockin the rust off its no biggie-mike


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Redlines or Beman equivalent are cheap and light arrows, but as withany light shaft I would use 100 grain points.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Hi Alan , another thing I would consider , when you are looking at the spine charts , most of them in todays world are geared solely to the release shooter , whatever the chart says is proper for spine , I would go 1 spine heavier ........ carbon vs alum ..... the aluminum shafts will be cheaper to buy ( generally ), the carbons will be tougher ( as far as bending , but ya hit something hard and they both will break ) and will recover quicker coming out of the bow .... jerrytee,s suggestion was a good one , the lightest spine I would consider if I were you would be 500s , underspined arrows can be tough to group , especially after a lay off like yours 

>>====> GOOD LUCK  <====<< Dan


----------

